# Help the Photo Forum - Link to us!



## vonnagy

If you find the photo forum helpful, why not link to us? This section allows you post your photography site for free (last i checked, free is still a pretty good deal).

So link to the us, 'tis quite a easy thing to do, just copy and past the code below somewhere on your blog or web page:



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">Photography Forum</a>


or link to a particular forum



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25">Real Photographers do it in the dark!</a>



you can even get add bit of marketing jargon



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">Photography Forum will melt your face off!</a>


or dangers of the photoforum



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">warning: you may get shot at the photography forum</a>


your links are appreciated

Ta Muchly, 
The TPF MOD Squad


----------



## elsaspet

Hi Vonnagy,

I'm glad you put this up because I've been wanting to link to you, and in fact have a whole page on my ws just for hosting stuff going over here.  Anyhoo, copy and pasted to my site and this is what I got.

http://www.crabbfinephotography.com/hosted.html

What did I do wrong?


----------



## ksmattfish

I did it a long time ago.


----------



## vonnagy

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Hi Vonnagy,
> 
> I'm glad you put this up because I've been wanting to link to you, and in fact have a whole page on my ws just for hosting stuff going over here.  Anyhoo, copy and pasted to my site and this is what I got.
> 
> http://www.crabbfinephotography.com/hosted.html
> 
> What did I do wrong?



Hi Elsa ta for the linky: Here what went wrong, if you look at the HTML source or your link (on your browser, VIEW -> SOURCE)



		Code:
	

&lt;a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com"&gt;Photography Forum&lt;/a&gt;



if you have an HTML editor, you to go to the HTML SOURCE and paste this in there:



		Code:
	

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com">Photography Forum</a>


I am not sure what program you are using but its common if you pasted the "<" and ">" tags in the graphical that they will be converted to "&lt;" in the source code. 

What do you use to edit your web page? Just pm me if or the gang here if you need further help


----------



## vonnagy

and thanks matt for the link!


----------



## Nikon Fan

So if we put this link up...do we get a fancy title??? Or loads of great rep points???  j/k  I've had one up for a while now, why not link to this place...full of great folks, and the best help I've gotten on my photography since I've started (that's including a college class)


----------



## Alison

Looks like you got your fancy title   Thanks for the TPF support!


----------



## Nikon Fan

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Looks like you got your fancy title   Thanks for the TPF support!



Now if I knew what it meant   Somehow I figured I'd regret posting that


----------



## Alison

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Now if I knew what it meant   Somehow I figured I'd regret posting that



I merely took a que from your username...try starting at the right and reading to the left :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I merely took a que from your username...try starting at the right and reading to the left :mrgreen:



 :hail: You rock Alison!!!   :hail:  :hail:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :hail: Freakin hilarious...even more so cuz I didn't figure it out  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Chase

lol!

And on a side note, have you seen the supercharged convertible mini cooper they are coming out with? I want ooooooooooooooone! Probably wouldn't actually FIT in it though!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Chase said:
			
		

> lol!
> 
> And on a side note, have you seen the supercharged convertible mini cooper they are coming out with? I want ooooooooooooooone! Probably wouldn't actually FIT in it though!



Actually I haven't seen it, gonna have to do a google search now!!! I bet it's awesome though...anything with the words mini cooper can't possibly be bad, I'm even a big fan of the older ones!!! But if it's a convertible I'd make a way to fit in it


----------



## Digital Matt

I'm in the process of redesigning my website now, and I'll certainly link to the site


----------



## terri

So.....this jargon actually gives you the forum _image_ to click on, is that right?  I am in the process of getting my website up and it's a no-brainer to link over here....but I'd like it to be from the image.   Is that what this is for? 

(Someone is doing it for me so I'd like to get this info to him, if it's what I'm thinking it is.)


----------



## oriecat

No, Ter, that's just the standard code for a written link.  I think they are working on buttons still.

If you want to use the current logo image, it would go like this:

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com"><img src="http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/tpf_logo.gif" alt="TPF Logo" /></a>

except I don't know if Chase would want people hotlinking to the logo... but that's the general idea


----------



## terri

Thanks Orie, that's exactly what I was wondering about.   My buddy already has a nice link made, but I was thinking it would nice to see a button.  

hmmm.....


----------



## Chase

He is welcome to try shrinking down the logo as well....not sure how it would end up looking, but its a thought!


----------



## vonnagy

A modest change to the logo link, changed the alt to make it bit more search engine friendly 

<a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com"><img src="http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/tpf_logo.gif" alt="Photography Forum" /></a>


----------



## terri

Chase said:
			
		

> He is welcome to try shrinking down the logo as well....not sure how it would end up looking, but its a thought!



Thanks muffin!       I think I'll direct him over here to take a look.   

All I'm doing is giving him style ideas and sending images and this whole website thing is STILL a PITA to me....sad that I have this mental block against it!  He's the one doing the work.   I'm so lame!


----------



## ferny

I hope I'm not stepping on toes. I had five minutes to kill.


----------



## terri

ferny said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not stepping on toes. I had five minutes to kill.



I feel no pain....I think you're kickin'!    :mrgreen:   Thanks!!


----------



## Aoide

The re-design of my photoblog has just been finished including a link to The Photo Forum.  Yay!  So glad I found this place and very glad I now have a place to promote it.

http://www.laanba.net


----------



## Chase

Awesome! Thanks for the link.

I'm going to have to check out the blog now, too.


----------



## Aoide

Ok Chase.  The blog link is up now on the about page.  Just because you asked!


----------



## Chase

I see how it works


----------



## Aoide

Anything for you! :hail:


----------



## photo gal

I linked up!  How coool..............Thank you.


----------



## vonnagy

Cool, anyone who links gets added reputation :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

Ive linked from Darkroompros.com, but gotto re do the image


----------



## Dweller

if I wanted to integrate this into the frontpage of a coppermine gallery how would I go about it? The index page is a php file.

edit:

Found an answer here 

the summary is:

1. Using an FTP tool (eg. Filezilla), download a copy of ../themes/yourtheme/theme.php
2. In theme.php, look for echo $template_footer and add any text and/or link you want to output in a line before it. For instance: 

print '<span class="footer"><a href="http://www.mylink.com/foo.htm">My Link</a></span>';

3. Save the changes and upload the revised theme.php file back to the server in ../themes/yourtheme/theme.php

so for this forum I used:



		Code:
	

print '<span class="footer"><a href="http://www.thephotoforum.com"><img src="http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/tpf_logo.gif" alt="Photography Forum" /></a></span>';


----------



## eggy900

just added my link 

http://egnerphotography.co.uk/links.html


----------



## Rob

Link added and at the top too - I must love you all! Hope it's ok? 

Rob

http://www.ukphotographs.com/links.html


----------



## piotrek

Hey,

I'm interested in link exchange, your first impression might be this site is not related to photo-anything but on the other hand your link may be the only photo-related on our website, tempting?  Or you can submit your site there. It is your choice 

Please see:
Web Directory

Thanks,
Piotrek

PMs/Emails welcomed


----------



## jocose

Hey, I just added links to both of my photoblogs.  Thought y'all'd like ta know.

Thanks for the great forum!


----------



## eydryan

ya guyz! why don;t you also paste an address which has a banner, preferably the size of a big google ads one, so that i can put it under my google ads one?


----------



## FlashSpeedo

Just posted a TPF link on my site. Thought I did that a long time ago, but i guess not. anyway, links up now.


----------



## acluckhardt

-


----------



## acluckhardt

-


----------



## Risa

I place your link on my photo site.
link is here: http://photo.takeart.info/en/dir/photolinks


----------



## terri

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## bigfatbadger

Hi!

On my site I have a javascript thingy delivering specially selected del.icio.us links, of which the photo forum is one.

For Google purposes does this count as a link? If not I'll put up another one.

You can see what I mean here: www.jonrouston.co.uk/links.html


----------



## myLifePhotography

Hi everyone!

I am new here. I am working on my website right now, will add PhotoForum link on it once it is ready !


----------



## hape

And one more link pointing to the forum ....
http://www.photomagie.eu/content_11.php


----------



## THORHAMMER

I linked from my blog..

www.uniqimage.com/blog


----------



## Elli

I've added the Forum to my site.  Thank you for providing such a wonderful place to share ideas and our work!  http://sonoranw.foliosnap.com/


----------



## ShaCow

added to http://shacow.com/about.htm


----------



## setiawan4gus

ok.. I'll add it soon after my website finish....


----------



## Amitay

!


----------



## dcoates

I have added your site on my links page.
here
http://www.stillphotomemories.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=67

Do you return the favor if not it's ok I like it here anyway but if so here is my link 

<a href="/www.stillphotomemories.com" target="_blank">Still Photo Memories</a><br> A photography portfolio combined with Photo Manipulation, Photo Editing, Avatar creation, signature creation, tutorials, forum discussions and a help site. Come join our community and get the help you need with photography and related stuff.


----------

